# bloody urine



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

BoBo had bloody urine last night and I took her to the vet this morning to have X-ray taken and now she's taking medicine. The vet said that it takes two to three days to stop bloody urine and wanted me to feed her more water. I'm very worried about BoBo. She is 3.1 years old and she has some tooth problems, so I put her cat food in the water to soften.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Does she use a water bottle or dish? She will get more water from a dish.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

did the vet make sure it was urinary blood and not utirine blood? The only way to tell would be to pull urine directly from the bladder, if he didnt do this it could be utirine blood and that could be a sign of cancer. If he didnt verify that it war urinary i would take her back just to make sure.


----------



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll replace her water bottle with dish.


----------



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

The vet didn't tell me whether it is urinary blood or uterine blood. He had BoBo X-ray taken and told me that she didn't have calculus. He didn't have BoBo's urine tested. What do you mean "pull urine directly from the bladder?" Does it mean BoBo should take some surgery to have her urine pulled directly from the bladder? Or does it mean I collect BoBo's urine at home and take it to the vet for testing? The vets in Taiwan know little about hedgehogs.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Did she already have litter??

Are you sure that the blood is IN the urine? Or it seems like it's not but came from there by the way?

I ask that because, Mika just have a histerectomy. She never had litter and when an animal is not fixed and is not a producer, he could have problem with her uterus and it could be fatal.

If you still see blood after 3 - 4 days, talk to your vet about that. 

Take car of her!


----------



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

BoBo never has babies. It is not blood in the urine, but her urine is all red. I hope it is not uterine blood, because I don't think the vets in Taiwan are capable of operating hysterectomy. I'm really worried about her.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you vet make a urine test? He could see if it's really a urine infection. I hope that it's only that!!

If not, try to find a vet who could make an hysterectomy.

Mika was the first hedgehog that my vet did a hysterectomy. Can I tell you that I was very stressed and worried about that!!???? :| Everything went very well!!

Good luck and give us some news!! 

Take care


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

The tricky thing with collecting urine on your own is that you cannot tell if the blood is coming from the uterus or the bladder because they share the same opening. 

Vets have a way around this: they collect sterile urine by giving anesthesia to the hedgie, then using a syringe to remove urine directly from the bladder. Your vet can then test that urine to help figure out what's going on.


----------



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

The vet had BoBo's urine tested, and he said it "may" be urine infection. Actually he didn't know much about hedgehogs. BoBo is his first hedgehog patient. 
She has taken medicine since yesterday. This morning I found her blood is still red. The vet said it would take three days to stop bleeding.
I'll wait and see if she gets better. If she doesn't get any improvement, I'll try to find another vet to help her.


----------



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

Would it be dangerous for hedgehogs to have anesthesia? But it seems to be the only way to tell whether it si urinary blood or uterine blood. I'll talk to the vet about it. But I doubt the vets in Taiwan are capable of giving anethesia to hedgehogs. My friend's hedgie died during the process of anesthesia.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hedgehogs need to be very closely monitored under anesthesia. I have never lost one, yet, but my vet is very experienced with hedgehogs.


----------



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

Vets in Taiwan are not experienced with hedgehogs. Today I took BoBo to another vet and had her blood tested. The vet said it is urinary blood. BoBo needs to take medicine for ten days. I'll wait and see if she will get better in ten days. Luckily, it is not uterine blood, because I don't think the vets in Taiwan are capable of operating hysterectomy.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

If your vet is good and realy wants to help your hedgie, he will call another vet or a specialist to have more information for your little one.

Maybe we can help with taking all the information on how our vet did it. I don't know how my vet did it, but I know that she called 2 vets to get more information about the surgury and how to do it. :roll: 

Hope that it's only a urine infection!!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

jpweng1217 said:


> Vets in Taiwan are not experienced with hedgehogs. Today I took BoBo to another vet and had her blood tested. The vet said it is urinary blood. BoBo needs to take medicine for ten days. I'll wait and see if she will get better in ten days. Luckily, it is not uterine blood, because I don't think the vets in Taiwan are capable of operating hysterectomy.


If they just tested her urine from where she peed, then they don't know. You can't tell from an external test. They must take urine directly from the bladder while the hedgehog is anesthetized (sterile tap) and test that.

Do any vets in Taiwan spay rabbits? They might be able to help if you can find one.


----------



## jpweng1217 (Mar 22, 2009)

After taking medicine for 12 days, BoBo has no bloody urinte now!! Luckily, it is urine infection. Thanks for everyone who helps me a lot on this discussion board.


----------

